# History of blood transfusion



## jliving77 (Sep 14, 2016)

Good afternoon! My provider is ordering a hepatitis test for a patient with a PMX of a blood transfusion and she wants to know if that dx would be covered. What I am trying to find out, covered or not, what is the correct way to code for this? The only code I find is Z51.89 encounter for other specified aftercare but do I have to code the underlying condition which caused the transfusion to have to be done? I ask because the pt had it done in 1983 in Germany. The previous illness is not specified. 
Thank you!
Jennifer Livingston CPC


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 16, 2016)

Is this for hep C? 

Medicare directs you to Z72.89 which, to me, seems wrong. This document even specifies blood transfusions but offers no code for it: https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...k-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/Downloads/mm8871.pdf

I came up with Z20.9 Contact with and (suspected) exposure to unspecified communicable disease or better yet, Z77.21 Contact with and (suspected) exposure to potentially hazardous body fluids. Z77.21 has an Excludes2 note that lists "contact with and (suspected) exposure to communicable diseases (Z20.-)", so presumably you could use both codes.

Medicare lists G0472 Hepatitis C antibody screening, for individual at high risk and other covered indication(s); CPT sends me to 86803 Hepatitis C antibody.

I don't know if any of this helps.


----------

